# A throwing question



## bluemtn (Dec 28, 2005)

This is something I've learned when I was a child, and now it's brought up in a class I go to.  To start off with, my instructor had us do this technique where he wanted us to only go so far before we threw, but I think I was doing it all at once.  My question is, is there any pointers for me so I don't just do it all together?  

 Sorry I don't know the name of the throw, so I'll describe it to my best typing ability.  The opponent has your shoulders, you break their grip on one shoulder, grab their belt in back, turn, bend knees and lift them.

I don't know, maybe it's because it isn't that new of a technique for me, and that's why I just go fast.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 28, 2005)

Make sure your belt level is lower than theirs. 

Get your hips under them so that you can use your hips to execute the throw, not just your back or torso torque.  

When lifting them, use your legs just like you would if doing a squat with weights. 

If you don't execute the throw but just lift them (what I call a Load Up) you will feel the weight much more but it will allow you to assess your balance and position instead of executing an improper throw.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 28, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> This is something I've learned when I was a child, and now it's brought up in a class I go to. To start off with, my instructor had us do this technique where he wanted us to only go so far before we threw, but I think I was doing it all at once. My question is, is there any pointers for me so I don't just do it all together?
> 
> Sorry I don't know the name of the throw, so I'll describe it to my best typing ability. The opponent has your shoulders, you break their grip on one shoulder, grab their belt in back, turn, bend knees and lift them.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's because it isn't that new of a technique for me, and that's why I just go fast. Thanks in advance!


 
If your opponent grab your shoulders from the front with his both hands, then you grab his right shoulder with your left hand and grab his belt with your right, then turn around and throw them over your right hip..

..then it is called Tsuri Goshi. If your right hand grab his belt from under his armpit it's called Ko Tsuri Goshi. If your right hand grab his belt from over his left shoulder it's called Oo Tsuri Goshi.

Pointer: my sensei said, in any type of hip throw, make sure that your hip are much lower than theirs, and make sure that you have broken their balance to the front sufficiently.

Hope this helps (and hope I'm right   )


----------



## kempo-vjj (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree ogosh sounds like the throw. I always remeber this one as my intructor says it is the sound you make when being thrown with this one.LOL. I have problems with some of these that I am 6'-5''. Getting my belt line below the two 5'5'' people in my class is a little hard. Except when my instructor lets me throw him especially with seo nage ( the arm underhooks the armpit of the throwee). We also refer to the not throwing the person as the loading. It work the mechanics first. It is a lot easier to do these quickly. The slower the sloppier it seems, but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 28, 2005)

To stop befor you throw you simply do not bend at the waist and pull towards your foot, you bend/squat grasping you opponent keep back stright then start to lift but stop there when you feel his/her feet start to leave the floor


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 28, 2005)

My instructor in Jujitsu has a drill for the "load" part of the throw. It's just like how tshadowchaser explained, except you don't "lift" them. You stop short of that.


----------



## bignick (Dec 28, 2005)

Check out this thread for some descriptions of Ogoshi, the standard hip throw


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's responses- it was all helpful.  Now I understand what I wasn't doing right, and can correct it next time.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 29, 2005)

Good luck to you tkdgirl. You can do it


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks karatekid1975 (and again, everyone)!


----------

